# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  دعــــــــــــــاء الجمعة المستجاب

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

من قرأ هذا الدعاء وكان مريضاً ، شفاه الله تعالى - أو كان فقيراً ، أغناه الله تعالى . 
ومن قرأ هذا الدعاء وكان به هم أو غم زال عنه ، وإن كان في سجن وأكثر من قراءته خلصه الله تعالى ويكون آمنا شر الشيطان ، وجور السلطان . 
قال سيدنا رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) : قال لي جبريل : 
يا محمد ، من قرأ هذا الدعاء بإخلاص قلب ونية على جبل لزال من موضعه أو على قبر ، لا يعذب الله تعالى ذلك الميت في قبره ولو كانت ذنوبه بالغة ما بلغت ، لأن فيه أسم الله الأعظم . 

وكل من تعلم هذا الدعاء وعلمه للمؤمنين يكون له أجر عظيم عند الله وتكون روحه مع أرواح الشهداء ولا يموت حتى يرى ما أعد الله تعالى له من النعيم المقيم . فلازم قراءة هذا الدعاء في سائر الأوقات تجد خيراً 
كثيراً إن شاء الله تعالى .


الدعـــــــــــاء


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين لا إله إلا الله ، ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له . له الملك وله الحمد يحيى 
ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير - وإليه المصير - وهو على كل شئ قدير لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربو بيته سبحان الله خضوعاً لعظمته ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 
اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض ، يا عماد السماوات والأرض ، يا جبار السماوات والأرض ، يا ديان السماوات والأرض ، يا وارث السماوات الأرض يا مالك السماوات والأرض ، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض ، يا عالم السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض ، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم 
الآخرة .اللهم إني أسألك ، أن لك الحمد . لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان ، بديع السماوات والأرض ، ذو الجلال والإكرام برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين . 
بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا . أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله ، وأن الجنة حق ، والنار حق ، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها ، وأن الله يبعث من في القبور .  
الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله ، ولا رازق غيره .الله أكبر ليس كمثله شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير .اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي . بركة تطهر بها قلبي ، وتكشف بها كربى ، وتغفر بها ذنبي ، وتصلح بها أمري ، وتغنى بها فقرى ، وتذهب بها شرى ، وتكشف بها همي وغمى ، وتشفى بها سقمي ، وتقضى بها ديني ، وتجلو بها حزني ، وتجمع بها شملي ، وتبيض بها وجهي . يا أرحم الراحمين .اللهم إليك مددت يدي ، وفيها عندك عظمت رغبتي ، فاقبل توبتي ، وارحم ضعف قوتي ، واغفر خطيئتي ، واقبل معذرتي ، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً وإلى كل خير سبيلاً . برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .اللهم لا هادى لمن أضللت ، ولا معطى لما منعت ، ولا مانع لما أعطيت ،ولا باسط لما قبضت ، ولا مقدم لما أخرت ، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت .اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل ، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل وأنت المنيع فلا ترام ، وأنت المجير فلا تضام وأنت على كل شئ قدير اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك ، وسبوغ نعمتك ، وشمول عافيتك ، وجزيل عطائك ، ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي ، 
ولا تجازني بقبيح عملي ،ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عنى برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين . 
اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك . . ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك . 
اللهم أنى أسألك يا فارج الهم ، ويا كاشف الغم ، يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين ، يا رحمن الدنيا ، يا رحيم الآخرة ، ارحمني برحمة تغنيني بها عن رحمة من سواك يا أرحم الراحمين .اللهم لك أسلمت ، وبك آمنت ، وعليك توكلت ، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت ، فاغفر لي ما قدمت وما أخرت ، وما أسررت ، وما أعلنت ، أنت المقدم وأنت المؤخر ، لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن ، عليك توكلت ، وأنت رب العرش العظيم .اللهم آت نفسي تقواها ، وزكها يا خير من زكاها ، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين.اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير ، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل ، لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقياً ، وكن بي رءوفاً رحيماً يا خير المسئولين ، يا أكرم المعطين ، يا رب العالمين .اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل وعزرائيل ، اعصمني من فتن الدنيا ،ووفقني لما تحب وترضى ، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة ، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني ، وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً ، وحافظاً ونصيراً . آمين يا رب العالمين اللهم استر عورتي ، وأقل عثرتي واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي ، ومن يميني وعن شمالي ، ومن فوقى ومن تحتي ولا تجعلني من الغافلين . 
اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء ومنازل الشهداء ، وعيش السعداء والنصر على الأعداء ، ومرافقة الأنبياء والفوز بالجنة ، والنجاة من النار يا رب العالمين .اللهم إني أسألك ، يا رفيع الدرجات ، يا منزل البركات ، يا فاطر الأرضيين والسماوات ، أسألك يا الله يا من ضجت إليك الأصوات بأصناف اللغات ، يسألونك الحاجات ، حاجتي عليك لا تبخل علي في دار البلاء ، إذا نسيني أهل الدنيا والأهل والغرباء ، واعف عنى ولا تؤاخذني بذنوبي برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين . اللهم إني أسألك بمحمد نبيك ، وإبراهيم خليلك ، وموسي كليمك ، وعيسي نجيك وروحك ، وبتوراة موسي ، وإنجيل عيسي ، وزابور داود ، وفرقان محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ، وبكل حي أوحيته أو قضاء قضيته ، أو سائل أعطيته ، أو غني أغنيته ، أو ضال هديته ، أسألك باسمك الطهر الطاهر الأحد الصمد المتر القادر المقتدر ، أن ترزقني بحفظ القرآن والعلم النافع وتخلطه بلحمي ودمي وسمعي وبصري ، وتستعمل به جسدي ، وجوارحي وبدني ما أبقيتني بحولك وقوتك ، يا رب العالمين . سبحان الذي تقدس عن الأشياء ذاته ، ونزه عن مشابهة الأمثال صفاته واحد لا من قله ، وموجود لا من علة ، بالبر معروف ، و بالإحسان موصوف ، معروف بلا غاية ، وموصوف بلا نهاية ، أول بلا ابتداء ، وآخر بلا انقضاء ، ولا ينسب إليه البنون ولا يفنيه تداول الأوقات ، ولا توهنه 
السنون ، كل المخلوقات قهر عظمته ، وأمره بين الكاف والنون ، بذكره أنس المخلصون ، وبرؤيته تقر العيون ، وبتوحيده أبتهج الموحدون ، هدى أهل طاعته إلى صراطه المستقيم وأباح أهل محبته جنات النعيم وعلم عدد أنفاس مخلوقاته بعلمه القديم ، ويرى حركات أرجل النمل في جنح الليل البهيم ، ويسبحه الطير في وكره ، ويمجده الوحش في قفره محيط بعمل العبد سره وجهره ، وكفيل للمؤمنين بتأييده ونصره ، وتطمئن القلوب المجلة بذكره وكشف ضره ومن آياته أن تقوم السماء والأرض بأمره ، أحاط بكل شئ علماً ، وغفر ذنوب المسلمين كرماً وحلماً ، ليس كمثله شئ ، وهو السميع البصير . اللهم اكفنا السوء بما شئت ، وكيف شئت ، إنك على ما تشاء قدير ، يا نعم المولى ويا نعم النصير ، غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ، سبحانك لا نحصى ثناء عليك كما أثنيت على نفسك . جل وجهك ، وعز جاهك ، يفعل الله ما يشاء بقدرته ، ويحكم ما يريد بعزته ، يا حي يا قيوم ، يا بديع السماوات والأرض يا ذا الجلال والإكرام .لا إله إلا الله برحمتك نستعين يا غياث المستغيثين اغثنا 
يا خير الراحمين يا رحمن يا رحيم .لا إله إلا أنت ارزقنا. فإنك خير الرازقين . 
لا إله إلا أنت استرنا. يا خير الساترين .لا إله إلا أنت أيقظنا. يا خير من أيقظ الغافلين.لا إله إلا أنت أصلحنا. يا من أصلح الصالحين يا قرة عين العابدين.لا إله إلا أنت عدد ما رددت وسبحان الله عدد ما سبح به جميع خلقه .سبحان من هو محتجب عن كل عين .سبحان من هو عالم بما في جوف البحار.سبحان من هو مدبر الأمور سبحان من هو باعث من في القبور .سبحان من ليس له شريك ولا نظير ، ولا وزير ، وهو على كل شئ قدير .اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد واجعلنا على الإسلام ثابتين ، ولفرائضك مؤدين وبسنة نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) متمسكين ،وعلى الصلاة محافظين ، وللزكاة فاعلين ، ولرضاك مبتغين ، وبقضائه راضين ، وإليك راغبين ، يا حي يا قيوم ، إنك جواد كريم ، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .لا إله إلا أنت راحم المساكين ، ومعين الضعفاء ، ومثيب الشاكرين .الحمد لله جبار السماوات . عالم الخفيات . منزل البركات . قابل التو بات . مفرج الكربات . كريم مجيد .اللهم اجعل النور النافع في قلبي وبصري ، والشياطين منهزمين عنى ، والصالحين قرنائي ، والعلماء أصفيائي ، والجنة مأواي والفوز نجاتي . 
برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .اللهم إني أصبحت وأمسيت ، في ذمتك وجوارك وكنفك وعياذ وأمنك وعافيتك ومعافاتك ، على فطرة الإسلام وكلمة الإخلاص وملة إبراهيم عليه السلام ودين محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) . الحمد لله حمداً يكون عليه تمام الشكر بما أنعمت علينا . 
الحمد لله الواحد القهار ، العزيز الجبار ، الرحيم الغفار ، لا تخفى عليه الأسرار ولا تدركه الأبصار وكل شئ عنده بمقدار . اللهم اجعل صباحنا خير صباح ، ومساءنا خير مساء وأعذنا من كل ** لا إله إلا أنت تب علينا .لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين . فاستجبنا له ونجيناه من الغم ، وكذلك ننجى المؤمنين . اللهم يا كبير فوق كل كبير ، يا سميع يا بصير ، يا من لا شريك له ولا 
وزير ، يا خالق السماوات والأرضيين . والشمس والقمر المنير يا عصمة البائس الخائف المستجير ، ويا رازق الطفل الصغير . يا جابر العظم الكسير ويا قاصم كل جبار عنيد ، أسألك وأدعوك دعاء 
المضطر الضرير وأسألك بمقاعد العز من عرشك ، ومفاتح الرحمة من كتابك الكريم وبأسمائك الحسنى وأسرارها المتصلة ، أن تغفر لي برحمتك وترحمني وتسترني وتكشف همي وغمى وتغفر لي ذنوبي وترزقني توبة خالصة وعلماً نافعاً ويقيناً صادقاً وأن ترزقني حسن الخاتمة وأن تكفيني شر الدنيا والآخرة وأن تفرج عنى كل ضيق وشدة وأن تختم بالصالحات أعمالنا وتقضى حوائجنا يا بديع السماوات والأرض يا ذا الجلال والإكرام - برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد نبي الرحمة وكاشف الغمة وعلى آله وأصحابه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً والحمد لله رب العالمين . 
تم الدعـــاء والحمد لله
*

----------


## midris3

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك الدعاء شاملو وعام لكن لم يصدر عن الرسول ولم يحدثة به جبريل .. والرواية ضعيفة والله اعلم
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*وعليكم والسلام ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
تسلم يا أخى الكريم .. وأشكرك على التنبيه والتدقيق فى رواية الحديث .. 
جزاك الله خيراً 
*

----------


## jafaros

*جزيت خيرا يا ميدو 
*

----------


## الرايقة

*جمعة مباركة عليكم
حفظكم الله الذي لا تراه العيون ولا تخالطه الظنون ولا يحيط بوصفه الواصفون ، الهي بقدر هباتك في الكون  هب احبتي راحة البال والسكون وسعة الصدر والقلب الحنون  واجعلهم في جمعتك بذكرك مكثرون ((اللهم امين))
*

----------


## الرايقة

*((اللهم كما زينت بحار ارضك باللؤلؤ  والمرجان .. زين قلوب احبتي بالايمان واحفظهم بالقران واكرمهم بالغفران واعتقهم من  النيران وادخلهم اعلي الجنان))
امين يارب جمعة خير وبركة علي الجميع
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*اللهم اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــن
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*جزيت خيرا 
*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*اللهم عافنا فى ديننا ودنيانا واعفو عنا
                        	*

----------

